# Loggyacreslivestock 2016 kidding thread



## loggyacreslivestock

The first kids of the season came last night. RBGO Ariana x SLAE Diamond Heist. Two nice doelings. Ariana has been ketotic and I was so glad she went 4 days early. The dark headed girl is 10.4 pounds and the lightheaded one is 9.4 pounds.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Now if the rest will just cooperate and kid by Tuesday morning. :-D


----------



## ksalvagno

Too cute!


----------



## minibarn

They are adorable! Congrats!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thanks! Tator is on day 155 today and Maya is day 154. The other 5 are due Monday and Tuesday. I have been impatiently waiting, lol.


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute, congrats.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

7 kids born today. The does in the first pic kidded, and the stretched out one in the second pic. Triplets- 2 does, 1 buck; a single buck, and triplet does. We grafted the one buck onto the doe with a single. She took him without complaint.
Two does are pretty paints, one has spots all over as well.


----------



## ksalvagno

Wow, you were busy!


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh my word you got a spotted paint DOE??? Any pictures?

Big congrats!!!


----------



## Dayna

Can't wait to see more pics! Adorable!


----------



## Tenacross

That looks like a lot of work! Keep it up.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Crossroads Boers said:


> Oh my word you got a spotted paint DOE??? Any pictures?
> 
> Big congrats!!!


Yes, but not dappled spots. Red head, red tail extending around tail base, spots on front leg, belly and bottoms of legs. Very different. Out of two traditional goats. This doe has thrown a red tailed kid two years running.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh gotcha. I'd be kinda jealous if you got a dappled paint.... I've been trying for 11 years with no success. LOL She sounds gorgeous!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock




----------



## toth boer goats

Aww, very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

What little beauties! That first paint is breathtaking.  :drool:


----------



## thegoatmama

How darling! 
Congratulations on all the beautiful babies!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Well, so far it's a doe year here. I don't think the boys can catch up. 10 does, 2 bucks. Of course I have 7 people waiting for show wethers...


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations! Naturally you get the opposite of what you need.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Of course we do. I still have 3 girls to go, so hopefully I get some bucks. Except from my show doe Apple. I want a doe from her.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Oh my, what crazy fun!!! Super cute pictures! So who's the daddy to all these?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Maya, Pearl and Pumpkin were bred to my senior buck SGR Millionaire's Take it to the Bank.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Tator, Ariana, and Rose were bred to his son Diamond Heist.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2

pictures please


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

More pics of Diamond.

As far as pics of the kids, see the posts on the prior page. I don't have individual pics yet since we had this huge snow storm this weekend. Maybe sometime this week or so I will be able to catch them individually.


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Cool bucks!!! So where'd the color come from? Sire or dam's side? Did the paint doe kid?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I don't know where it came from. It's our first paint from this doe/buck breeding. I have had a paint from another die bred to him, but she has paint genetics. I will have to research the lines. He is out of Heza Millionaire from SGR. She is an RBGO doe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

The other doe with a red tail and spots of color all over is probably from the doe.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

No, Apple Ale hasn't kidded yet. She started to fill her udder yesterday, so I am assuming she repeated and we didn't catch it. Otherwise she would be on day 157. Her ligs aren't real loose, but she is shaped like my Pearl doe and her ligs never loosen up. Here she is this morning. She isn't eating much, just nibbling all day...Tests neg for Ketosis, but if she doesn't go today, I am going to start a preventative CMPK treatment.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Crossroads Boers said:


> Cool bucks!!! So where'd the color come from? Sire or dam's side? Did the paint doe kid?


I looked up all the goats in Millionaire and Maya's pedigree, and they are all traditionals! I haven't looked up Rose yet, she is a USBGA goat. #121121032. Will try to later tonight or tomorrow.

So, where does that leave the genetics for colored stock?


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww I am behind, and just getting a chance to post. They are all so adorable, congrats! I loved looking at all of the pics, they are beautiful babies, and very happy too 

How is your doe, Apple Ale? Is she doing okay?


----------



## Crossroads Boers

I looked up your buck. Cool pedigree.  Polar Express and Cat in the Hat are known for producing color. Both are Ruger line bucks and Ruger lines put out an awful lot of color.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Ok. Thanks. That's what the lady said that I bought Millionaire from when I talked to her last night. He bred Apple Ale, and she is a paint who threw paints last year bred to TBO. Hopefully she throws me some colored does. 
As far as how she is- she had to have repeated. No signs of imminent kidding. Slowing down her grain intake, but increased hay intake...


----------



## thegoatmama

Diamond is one good-looking boy! 

Good luck with Apple Ale!! How is she today?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thanks Goatmama! He is our first home bred buck that we have kept. Apple is fine. Still eating, just not cleaning everything up. Her udder grows daily, so hopefully she kids when I am home. I don't know what due date to figure for her. I personally watched her get bred for a due date of January 18. I removed the buck about 2 weeks later. No signs of any breeding after the first time. So, I just keep watching. Eventually she will kid.


----------



## thegoatmama

any updates?

That's true! Eventually the babies will come. :lol: due dates can be tricky. They can go under or over and generally just surprise you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Porky is ketotic now too. I am inducing her tomorrow night. Hoping she is far enough along. Unless she perks up and starts eating better.
Apple should go by February 8. That is 3 weeks past the date I saw her get bred. 
Brownknee is due Sunday February 7.
Everyone else is doing well. I haven't taken any new pics. I should, but going to work early and coming home after dark doesn't leave much time for pics.


----------



## ksalvagno

I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thanks. We have changed the way we feed hay this year and put them in a new pasture. I think we will have to look at changing things for next year. We will be building a hay feeder for sure. This year, I fed inside in small holders. I don't think the bottom goats were allowed in for good hay and only got droppings or left overs. Plus we will be seeding our pasture in spring.


----------



## toth boer goats

I know the feeling. 

Good luck, hope everyone is going to be OK.


----------



## thegoatmama

Sorry to hear Porky is ketotic as well. I really hope things improve for her!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I gave Dex and Lute at 7pm last night, so we are at about 25 hours. Her udder is full and even teats are filled. She isn't eating anything much. A nibble of hay here or there. Really hoping she kids tonight. I have been giving Pred F x 4 days, keto gel twice daily at 50 ccs, b complex/b12 10 ccs daily, probios twice daily, a slurry of molasses and creamed corn, Vita charge once daily. Plus a buffet of her favorite foods and treats in front of her. Oh, and an iron shot a week ago.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Triplet bucks!!! Just what I wanted. Big boys too. 10.7, 8.4, 9.3 pounds! She kidded at 10:35 pm last night. One has a beautiful full cape. Buckling 2 was born with a blue nose and mouth. Not sure why he was having trouble. She pushed him right out. He panicked and literally flung himself over backwards several times. I picked him up and swung him. He was really raspy sounding for a while, but is breathing fine now. He does seem to be extremely sensitive to touch. When I pet him or hold him, he screams. Even when his Dam bumps him he screams. Anyone know why this might be?


----------



## ksalvagno

Glad everything went well. Not sure on the screaming of the little guy.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm

Broken bone maybe?


----------



## toth boer goats

A huge congrats. 

How much Dex and Lute did you use? It sure worked quick, unless she was getting close on her own?

Not sure on the sensitive kid. But, I had one just born, who, I accidentally gently stepped on, screamed out really loud and kept screaming, for a long time, even when I tried to comfort him, he was OK. And is getting better now. 

I think it is just a new world and some take it as a bit more scary at first.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I gave 3 ml of Lutelyse and 5 ml of Dexasome at the same time. Dose is for 150-250 goat. I have used this dose twice. First time two years ago Maya kidded at 41 hours. Porky kidded this year at 27 hours. She did have some udder fill the day of the shots, and a loose tailhead, but still had good lugs. She should have been due Feb 8.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

The kid is better tonight. Still mouthy but will eventually settle down. 
Porky still isn't eating much. She drank about 5 gallons of water and molasses water since kidding. Nibbles on hay and alfalfa pellets. Won't touch grain, calf manna or alfalfa hay at all. Inhaled BOSS.
Should I continue CMPK or give calcium or something else? She is still very weak.


----------



## toth boer goats

Thank you, in my notes.

Yes, continue CMPK, 2 x a day, if he isn't doing well. I would try 60 cc's for a couple of days, if that bounces her back I would start giving 30cc's 2 x a day, for a couple of days, then down to 1. I give about 1 tablespoon of baking soda/water then drench it to her. This helps to prevent acidosis. Give fortified vit B daily, about 12cc's, 1 to 2 x a day. Her body still needs CMPK for a while after she kidded. Her calcium demand grew to produce milk for her baby. 
I made a drench of 30 cc of karo, 15 cc of molasses, then topped off a 60 cc syringe with 15 cc of hot water. I then poured it all in a bowel, stirred well then poured it back into the syringe. Drench it immediately, while warm. Feel to make sure it isn't to hot. It helped my do with energy and she ate better. I would try this 3 x a day and decrease it to 2 x a day if she begins to get better, to 1 x until she is eating very well. Then you can stop it all together. But until her body makes her own calcium from Alfalfa, on her own she needs the extra attention.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Ok. Thanks Pam. I did give the CMPK twice today, and will go down shortly with b complex. I didn't give the slurry today, but can when I go down with the B.
Brownknee just had triplets. One paint doe, one traditional buck and one broken caped buck. Very nice.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

I also think Apple Ale is in early labor. Which is my last Boer to kid. Yay!


----------



## toth boer goats

Awesome to hear congrats, I bet they are super cute.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thank you Pam. They are cute. I took lots of pics yesterday, but didn't get them downloaded. It took Brownknee 3 hours to deliver, then she kept stepping or laying on one buck. I think she was just so exhausted, she wasn't moving well.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock




----------



## loggyacreslivestock

In the barrel are Porky's 3 bucklings. The paint doe and 2 bucklings are out of a new young buck we bought last summer.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

These are just some quick shots I took before leaving for work this morning.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Apple Ale is pushing!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

One paint buck so far.


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats. 

So adorable, baby boers just win my heart.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Well, it looks like just the one buck kid. Unfortunately she is an 88%, so he is going to be a fair wether. She had 2 bucks last year. One died shortly after birth. I really needed a doe from her. Uggh.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh man, sorry about that. But congrats.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock




----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Brownknee's triplets.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Apple Ale's single buck. 12.2 pounds, super long and thick. Wide front end. Too bad he is only 93%...


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

So 19 Boer kids. 11 does, 8 bucks. 3 paints, one red tailed with odd spots. Overall a colorful year. Very pleased with our kids. Definitely seeing improvements over last year.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a great crop of kids! Must be lots of fun to watch them.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thanks Karen! It sure is. Now on to picking who stays and who goes. That's the hardest job all year.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.


----------



## thegoatmama

Congratulations on all the cuties!! :wahoo:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Thanks everyone!


----------

